# London to NYC or Denver



## QTasticMan (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi,

My company is planning a move from me...some background

A) I work in sales and earn approx $84k plus commision
B) My wife works, EA for an IT firm and earn $48k - however is pregnant and due in Feb'13.

If we move to Denver
A) My wife cannot get a transfer as her company does not have offices there, and would need to find a job after maternity leave.
B) We can survive on my salary no problem.

If we move to NYC
A) My wife can get a transfer and we both keep our jobs even if she earns a little less with only working 3 days a week.

We could survive on my salary in Denver no issue.
My concern is around her finding work in Denver.

Would the cost of living in NY offset any advantage we would gain through her income....

I appreciatte people a lot of this type of question so any indepth and insighful responses appreciatted.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The first question - what visa will you transfer to the US on?


----------



## QTasticMan (Apr 16, 2011)

twostep said:


> The first question - what visa will you transfer to the US on?


E-1


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you can survive no problem on your salary in Denver then why are you concerned about her finding work in Denver? 

Is it just that she likes to work and you can't see her as a stay at home Mum?

There is always the danger that she won't find suitable work /or any work for some time. There have been several posts recently about trailing spouses not finding work for several months/or at all after arriving in the US. There is still plenty of unemployment and therefore great competition for jobs.

The fact that she probably will not want to work full time because of the new baby will work against her too.

One can only offer the advice that if this move is something you both want to do and it will be beneficial in the long run, then you need to consider it in the light of your wife not working at all - and if she does then its a bonus.


----------



## QTasticMan (Apr 16, 2011)

Its lifestyle we have grown used to with both our salaries, benefits with her work and she likes to work. 

She's worked hard to get where she is and while happy to move, i don't want to deny her a career.

And its a fair point you raise, i am looking to mitigate as much risk as possible.
Which would imply moving to NYC would be best for us.

Though for climate both of us would prefer Denver!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

QTasticMan said:


> Its lifestyle we have grown used to with both our salaries, benefits with her work and she likes to work.
> 
> She's worked hard to get where she is and while happy to move, i don't want to deny her a career.
> 
> ...


Minus decent child care for an infant/toddler - ... 48k does not leave much after daycare, clothes, lunch, commute. Especially if the hours are off.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Does your wife have a degree? 

You state that she is an Executive Assistant. Here is the States you will find that this level of job usually calls for a degree of some sort. Not always, but the higher level of management the Assistant works for the more call for a degree.

Another thing to think about. Jobs which can be gained in the UK without a degree may be difficult to get in the US. 

I had a Project Managers job in the UK which I had held for 10 years. I was transferred to the States - I have no degree - but I could never have obtained that post if I had applied for it here.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> Does your wife have a degree?
> 
> You state that she is an Executive Assistant. Here is the States you will find that this level of job usually calls for a degree of some sort. Not always, but the higher level of management the Assistant works for the more call for a degree.
> 
> ...


Thank you Crawford. I did not catch the EA. Unusual abbreviation in the US. Even stretching visa requirements - do you see a way for a company to transfer her?


----------



## QTasticMan (Apr 16, 2011)

Me: BSc honours and MBA from top 5 Uk business school.

Her: BPhil from UK university and PA/EA for board director of NYSE / FTSE listed company with 35000 employees.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

QTasticMan said:


> Me: BSc honours and MBA from top 5 Uk business school.
> 
> Her: BPhil from UK university and PA/EA for board director of NYSE / FTSE listed company with 35000 employees.


Please do not take this wrong - she is an admin with a bachelors and makes 48k. There is no visa to transfer her to the US. Just read up on requirements. She is eligible for EAD based on your visa.

Daycare for an infant will run you from 300-500+/week during normal business hours. There is no subsidy or whatever you might find in the UK. 

Does she plan to deliver in the UK?

You and your wife have to have a chat to figure out what you really want. Your family life will change drastically with a child. Americans are plain silly about little people:>) NY city-Denver = apples and oranges. You have to figure out where you plan to live and raise a family. What do you know about life in the city? Deduct her subway ticket/lunch/clothes/taxes - what is left?


----------



## QTasticMan (Apr 16, 2011)

twostep said:


> Please do not take this wrong - she is an admin with a bachelors and makes 48k. There is no visa to transfer her to the US. Just read up on requirements. She is eligible for EAD based on your visa.
> 
> Daycare for an infant will run you from 300-500+/week during normal business hours. There is no subsidy or whatever you might find in the UK.
> 
> ...


Sorry twostep i am confused....i am transferring with my company using an E1, which would entitle spouse to work upon application of an EAD. Her company have said they would employ her in the same job but working from one of there other offices. What is the visa challenge there?


The question was simply do we take the option of that in NYC, or just go to Denver and use our connections there.

i take your point on the little person, big change...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If it was me I would look at it this way:

If we go to Denver then its likely to be only me (hubby) working. If wife manages to get job then its icing on the cake.

If we go to New York wife can work albeit she only wants to work for 3 days - so less salary but something coming in. More expensive than Denver.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

QTasticMan said:


> Sorry twostep i am confused....i am transferring with my company using an E1, which would entitle spouse to work upon application of an EAD. Her company have said they would employ her in the same job but working from one of there other offices. What is the visa challenge there?
> 
> 
> The question was simply do we take the option of that in NYC, or just go to Denver and use our connections there.
> ...


Again - read up on visa requirements. How does the company plan to explain the transfer of an admin person?

It is not a simple question:>) Our's was AL to TX with 50% income increase for DH; it will take us two years to recouperate standard of living from a perspective of finished house, hobbies, garden, ... life in general.

You have no idea - he/she will be spoilt rotten by everybody!


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Lifestyle Preference*

QTasticMan:

Cost-of-living calculators, there are many available on-line, show that Denver costs approximately 80% of New York City. 

PayScale - New York City Rent Costs

So, the answer to your NY COL advantage is; No the cost of living in New York would not offset the advantage you will gain from her income.


The big difference is in lifestyle.

Denver's population is @ 600k in an area of @ 3,760 square miles. 
New York City's population is @ 8M in an area of @ 300 square miles.

The differences in population density, transportation, amenities, entertainment, and your general preferences should make the decision for you. "Do you want to live in the large metro area New York?" or, "Do you prefer the more open outdoors lifestyle of Denver?"

In New York City shopping is everywhere, as is public transportation, entertainment venues, and services. No personal vehicle is needed. In Denver you will need personal transportation. Denver has much harsher weather, greater snowfall and the hazards associated with the cold and wind. I've even seen snow in July. You can go skiing year round (never summer mountain). Beautiful mountains, trails and outdoors.

So, all-in-all, you need to make your decision based on personal preference of the lifestyle you desire to lead.

Good luck.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I think the decision should be based on where you would rather live. What are your preferences? The 2 cities are entirely different. We love New York City and visit there frequently. We wouldn't live there because we like the warm climate in Southern California.

Economically, it will be a wash with the added income but New York is expensive, especially if you live in Manhattan. Here is a link that compares them:

Cost of Living Comparison Between Denver, CO, United States And New York, NY, United States

The costs are based on Manhattan which is much more expensive than Queens or the other areas. There is excellent public transportation so living outside of Manhattan is not a problem. However, I would live in Manhattan to enjoy the great city of New York.

Personally, we don't care that much for Denver but many people do.


----------

